# Network Bridge problem.



## xDarkxGamexGodx (Dec 4, 2008)

I used a network cable from my Xbox 360 to my Toshiba laptop, operating system windows vista, and I tried to bridge connections between wireless network connection and local area connection and this window came up saying:
To create a Network Bridge, you must select at least two LAN or High-Speed Internet connections that are not being used by Internet Connection Sharing.
And I can't seem to find out what the problem is. Its driving me nuts:upset:!


----------



## xDarkxGamexGodx (Dec 4, 2008)

Does anyone know how to solve this problem?:question:


----------



## noellhommedieu (Dec 22, 2008)

are you using a crossover cable if not try that you can make one if you have the proper equipment or you can buy one form best buy, circuit city, etc. But if that does not work then your going to have to buy a network hub, switch w/e or a wirless access point wich how i have my setup. hope this helps


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

you don't have to create a network bridge, you have to enable ICS = Internet Connection Sharing. at least that applies to XP, vista should not be much different. i don't think it works in either home version. 

do you have a hub or switch laying around?
that would be a much easier route.

you can pick up hub these days for as low as $10.- bucks


----------



## noellhommedieu (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah but bot isnt it required to have a crossover cable to connect directly from xbox to pc instead of a regular cat5e cable? Im just wondering cause last time i checked thats what i had to do.


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

for direct link that would be correct but i am not quiet seeing why one would do that. 

maybe i should have asked. are you trying to directly connect the xbox to the lappy or just want to establish a network connection to get the xbox online?

eitherway, there is nothing you can do with a direct link that you wouldn't be able to do with ICS. please correct me if i am wrong. 
=| i have wii, no xbox, no pro in this scenario


----------



## noellhommedieu (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah i have the wii to and i cant connect it for some reason it can detect my access point and i put in the wep key correctly im sure of it and it gives me an error code but any way back to topic i think you can do direct link but you have to install a software on the computer to beable to connect should be able to download im not to sure either but when i just had an xbox i just did direct link and used xbc wich was downllaodable and that way i did t need to use xbox live soory its been so long since ive delt with this


----------



## gaspin (Mar 9, 2009)

noellhommedieu said:


> yeah i have the wii to and i cant connect it for some reason it can detect my access point and i put in the wep key correctly im sure of it and it gives me an error code but any way back to topic i think you can do direct link but you have to install a software on the computer to beable to connect should be able to download im not to sure either but when i just had an xbox i just did direct link and used xbc wich was downllaodable and that way i did t need to use xbox live soory its been so long since ive delt with this


If you want to connect directly from any computer (xbox) to another (your laptop), you need to use a cat5 crossover cable and bridge the network adapters in your laptop (presumably the wireless and lan). If you want to use a hub, then of course, 2 normal cables and then enable ICS on the latop which is effectively a router function


----------



## bbryson (Mar 9, 2009)

Setting up a net bridge is really easy. All you need to do is select both of the networks (wifi and wired) then create the bridge. If your are only selecting the wired one or the wireless on then selecting bridge thats the error you will get. Note that a bridge will only forward traffic from one interface to the other so you will need to have the laptop connected to a router to have the xbox work (xbox needs to get an ip). Also if your laptop is using alot of cpu cycles your connection to the xbox will suffer. You will need a crossover cable to connect from a device to device without a piece of networking equipment (switch, hub, router).


----------



## mr_j71 (Apr 16, 2009)

xDarkxGamexGodx said:


> I used a network cable from my Xbox 360 to my Toshiba laptop, operating system windows vista, and I tried to bridge connections between wireless network connection and local area connection and this window came up saying:
> To create a Network Bridge, you must select at least two LAN or High-Speed Internet connections that are not being used by Internet Connection Sharing.
> And I can't seem to find out what the problem is. Its driving me nuts:upset:!




I was having the same problem, then I got it working on my laptop and couldn't figure out how. Then I was trying to connect xbox too computer in my kids room via wireless also and was having the same problem your talking about. Then some how I just figured out that you have too highlight / select the local area connection and the wireless connection at the same time by draging the mouse cursor over them. After you have highlighted / selected both of them then you are supposed to click on bridge connections and there you go I was online with the xbox through my kids desk top. Its rediculous how simple it was after several hours of trying everything else list on the internet. 

J


----------



## mr_j71 (Apr 16, 2009)

I was having the same problem, then I got it working on my laptop and couldn't figure out how. Then I was trying to connect xbox too computer in my kids room via wireless also and was having the same problem your talking about. Then some how I just figured out that you have too highlight / select the local area connection and the wireless connection at the same time by draging the mouse cursor over them. After you have highlighted / selected both of them then you are supposed to click on bridge connections and there you go I was online with the xbox through my kids desk top. Its rediculous how simple it was after several hours of trying everything else list on the internet. Works on all my computers.

J


----------



## Danny Boy one (Jul 5, 2010)

Everything was working just great for many months.
While all connected up, power glitch on the connection for Local Area Connection.
Computer and wireless are on back up.
No more connection with the network bridge to the internet.
Delete the bridge and we connect up to the internet great. Try to bridge. Everything shows a good to go but sent and received packets start and then stop. Thus no internet connection while bridged.
Checked netsh bridge and both cards are enabled.


----------

